# got to say this(jefferson vs. rose document 16)



## daveycrockett (May 29, 2012)

i dont want to use the computer and shouldnt but i had to share this, jefferson vs rose document 16 suffolk county ny,,,,,thanks kev,..


----------



## iSTEVEi (May 29, 2012)

Heres a link if anyone is interested:
http://law.justia.com/cases/federal/district-courts/new-york/nyedce/2:2012cv01334/328455/16

...I'm pretty sure thats what Daveycrockett was referring to.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jun 7, 2012)

it means suffok county police are not supposed to arrest anyone wandering loitering or anything for the purpose of panhandling in suffolk..... i couldnt believe he got it done... fuckin monkey ass fuckr


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 7, 2012)

They're just going to arrest you on something else, it even implies that in the way it reads. Panhandling becomes a harassment charge, loitering becomes obstructing a sidewalk. If the cops want to fuck with you they'll find ways to fuck with you.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jun 12, 2012)

understood, imet a fellow right after this that decided it was ok to panhandle in the same spot and was arrested,, you think this guys getting his law suit? 275,000$ if so ill let ya know. hes defending himself ive been (in) with him and all he does is go to the law library every day.


----------

